# 2 Months and He Still Won't Come Out



## TurangaLeela (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello! It's been about two months since Paul Atreides came home, and I just love him - he's such a cutie. He sings and squawks and jumps around. But he still doesn't want to come out of his cage, and I'm worried he'll get bored or lonely in there. He's got a couple of toys, but he doesn't play much (except for preening the rope on one - that's his favorite pastime). He mostly chirps, naps, preens, eats, or chews on his perches. 

I've been trying to coax him out by putting some millet on a dish right outside his cage - no scary human hands holding it or anything, but he only rarely comes out for a bite. I'm working on converting him from pet-store seed mix to pellets, and hoping that he'll be more interested in me when I'm the only millet source.

In the mean time, any suggestions? I just want him to be a happy birdie, and I'm hoping that we can be friends someday (soon?). Any ideas?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it is most important to tame him before taking him out. Try leaving your hand in his cage for about 30 minutes a day (Doesn't have to be at one time during the day) for a couple of days. Repeat the process as you move your hand closer and closer to him. Once you can put your hand next to him, you can try extending your finger and pressing up under his belly and say "step up" or "up". This should cause the "step up" reflex and step up onto your finger. If he runs away, take it back a bit. 

Don't forget to feed him lots of treats during this process. Once he steps up, he might step back down. This is ok and perfectly normal. Praise him with treats and tell him how much of a good boy he is. Keep doing this until he will step up onto your finger without pushing under his belly. 

Now you can try getting him out of the cage. Slowly progress him towards the cage door in small steps, and take him back to his perch. Don't forget to feed him lots of treats for being a good boy! Once you take him out, spend time with him and make the room inviting with some quiet music playing and a play gym/treats. Remember, taming budgie takes a long time. As long as you are patient, it will be way worth it 

Good Luck! :budgie:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree if you can get your little budgie to want to sit on your finger ,or shoulder he will be willing to come out. Also try placing a perch on the outside of his cage right next to the door opening. My guys love sitting here. Here are a few links that might help you.
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/34582-tips-getting-your-budgie-out-their-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bon...ur-bird-come-door-its-cage-when-you-open.html


----------



## TurangaLeela (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! I appreciate the tips and am putting them into action right away!

Any thoughts on how to make sure he's a happy birdie in the mean time? He's got toys and different perches, and he's in the living room, so he gets to listen to music and watch TV with us and all that. I just don't want him to go bonkers from boredom.  Thanks!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Read children's picture books to him in an animate voice and show him the pictures. 
Sing to him. If you're learning or practicing any languages, practice speaking and reading out the lessons to him. 
Sit next to him when doing whatever. That way he'll feel more included. If he chirps or something, talk back! My Sweetie likes it when I do beat-boxing sounds to him because it's new and interesting and different noises than just plan talking. 
Specifically show him videos on your computer of other birdies. They don't have to be budgies; I find my two are VERY interested in lovebirds and cockatiels too.


----------

